# [DEAD] Fluval Chi 5g $34.99 @ Petsmart YMMV



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Great deal! went out and got one!


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Considering the light and filter aren't of much use, I'd probably just get a $45 DoAqua or $50 MrAqua cube tank.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Darn. Mine only has them at normal price.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

RipariumGuy said:


> Darn. Mine only has them at normal price.


If you can get another forum member to take a phone picture of their store/sign (or receipt) often you can get it matched no problem. I've even had a Petco match a photo from the display price at a Petsmart.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

What would be recommended for replacing the lights and filter? I can probably swap in some CFLs yeah? I'm so tempted by this...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

prototyp3 said:


> If you can get another forum member to take a phone picture of their store/sign (or receipt) often you can get it matched no problem. I've even had a Petco match a photo from the display price at a Petsmart.


That would be sweet, thanks for the help!

Can somebody do that for me by chance?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Now the link isn't working... Hmmm....


----------



## jointbeaker (Feb 17, 2012)

I was going to print the webpage at work today and have the local store pricematch it after work...

I MAY still have the petsmart window up on my computer at home. If I do...I'll post a screenshot this evening when i get back.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Oooh. I hope they still have some at my local Petsmart.  Shreemp tank!


----------



## jointbeaker (Feb 17, 2012)

Just got home from work...and as luck may have it...the link was still up in my browser.










Cheers.


----------



## jointbeaker (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, it worked. The gal at the checkout was very nice, but had to call a manager to verify.

She looked online, and didn't see the Chi anywhere...which we already know.

I took a picture with my phone, and brought that in. I think the reason I got the price, was that because of the camera phone, I had a date on it that had shown todays timestamp on it...and the PetSmart website logo.

Good luck if anyone else tries, but I'd think this is a very iffy deal now. I think their store policy is you have to be able to pull up the webpage physically and verify the price...but for some reason I got the price anyhow.

Must be all that charm. Hah.

Cheers.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I printed out the picture. I'll see what they gots!


----------

